# New member boat buying question.



## jaskbunc (Oct 19, 2011)

I am new to the site and ready to get a boat with a jet outboard to run the rivers to cover more water in a day. I am looking at three different boats and would like some input. 

Option 1: G3 1656 ccj 60/40 4 stroke $11500
Option 2: G3 1652 sc 60/40 4 stroke $7000
Option 3: G3 1756 sc 60 2 stroke I would need to convert to jet pump and put on jack plate $6500

For option 3 I am not sure how much extra I am going to be investing and where to buy the parts if it is going to be easy to do myself. I usually fish solo, sometimes 2 and rarely 3. I would like to move the side consoles forward on option 2 or 3 if I buy one of those. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## freetofish (Oct 19, 2011)

I don't know your finances but I would go for option 2. not only is the price such that you might have some sheckles left over for things you might want to buy for the boat..The larger one is big enough to in some places be a problem in getting around. looks like the two have the same size motor, and if their age is about the same my preferance would be the only slightly smaller boat for a lot smaller amount of money..My best advise is get a friend to go with you to look at all boats considered and get his opinion... sometimes we get so excited about a new purchase that we don't really pay close enough attention to what we are buying... 
good luck, they all sound good to me.


----------



## Brian J (Oct 19, 2011)

One or two. IMO Boat 3 is too big a boat for a 60/40. 

I personally don't care for the layout of the G3 boats but a guy in our bass club has an 1860CC and loves it. His boat has been "battle tested" and not failed.


----------



## lowe1648 (Oct 19, 2011)

I would look at the performance numbers on the g3 with the 60/40 s on them. After seeing numbers from there test I decided that was not a setup that would work for me.


----------



## jaskbunc (Oct 19, 2011)

lowe1648 said:


> I would look at the performance numbers on the g3 with the 60/40 s on them. After seeing numbers from there test I decided that was not a setup that would work for me.


What would you recommend as a set up for me? I am open to ideas for sure.


----------



## jaskbunc (Oct 19, 2011)

Brian J said:


> One or two. IMO Boat 3 is too big a boat for a 60/40.
> 
> I personally don't care for the layout of the G3 boats but a guy in our bass club has an 1860CC and loves it. His boat has been "battle tested" and not failed.



What layout do you like?


----------



## Brian J (Oct 20, 2011)

Go to the photo galleries on Troutt and Son's or Jet Doctor's website. I like a lot of their layouts. I am not sure where you live, but it might be worth your while to take a day and check out some of their boats and prices first hand. 

https://www.trouttandsons.com/

https://www.jetdoctor.net/


----------



## Darkside (Oct 20, 2011)

What is your payload going to be? Will it be for fun of fishing? How many passengers will accompany you? If fishing, 12, or 24V trolling motor? 

Wider is generally better for stability, but there isn't a huge difference and both 1 and 2 are decent widths. Do you have an garage issues with package length. 

Is one newer or in better shape than the other? There would seem to be questions before we can offer an opinion that helps. 

Regardless, those items above and knowing your comfort of disposable income would drive my choice. In your mind is the layout and console position worth an extra $4K? 

-Chris


----------



## susqyg3 (Oct 23, 2011)

I am a fan of center consoles. I have a g3 1756 cc with a 90/65 four stroke on it. The center console allows me to stand up when running skinny water to read the water better, and it moves no matter the load. I have had 4 adults in it and still seen 32mph on my gps. 34-35 is top speed when going solo. The center console also keeps the boat from leaning when solo, which something in the 16-17 ft range will do. The CCJ models offer you a tunnel so you can run shallower without having to worry about your jet foot as much, although they will cavitate more so than a traditional transom. I am guessing you would be looking in the 2-3K range to convert it to a jet.


----------

